# Alarms for Hymer



## 102767 (Feb 2, 2007)

We have bought a year 2002 Hymermobil BC584 that we collect on Tuesday. We are new to Motor Homes so forgive lack of knowledge.
We live in France and can just get by with the language!! Will it have an alarm fitted from factory, We are told by the Insurance Company that to be covered for theft it has to have a 4 star alarm. Would this be difficult to fit/best fitted by professional and what would the cost likely to be.
Also what alarm would be 4 star, if somebody could help we would be most grateful.
Snowey


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi snowey
No there wont be a factory fitted alarm, however one of the previous owners may have fitted one, with regards to 4 star you need to check with the insurance company their definition, probably a French thing it's Cat 1 in the uk that the insurance are looking for.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Try Van Bitz they do a good job


----------

